
Secret Tasty Labs Prototype Unleashed To A Select Few - parth16
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/15/secret-tasty-labs-prototype-unleashed-to-a-select-few/
======
thefreshteapot
If I could I would down vote this.

There is no meat to this article and the actual "product" described by them is
another Q&A type site.

I reached the bottom of it and felt cheated of my time.

